# Weekly Competition 2021-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F U F R U R U' R2 U'
*2. *R' U F' U' R2 U2 F' R2 F R U2
*3. *U R' U2 F U' F R U R' U R2
*4. *U' F' R2 F' U2 F R U R' U2 R2
*5. *R' F U' R U F' R U' R U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L' D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R U' R2 B U F' D2 U' R'
*2. *B F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U B L D' L2 R2 F L2 R2
*3. *U2 F U F2 L U' B' U D B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L B'
*4. *F L' U L2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 L' B2 L' F L D2
*5. *B D' F D2 R2 D2 R U L R2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' R D' U F' R2 U2 B' U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L Rw2 Fw2 U2 L' U' R2 F2 Rw2 U R' U2 D' Fw D' B2 Rw2 D' F L Uw Fw B F2 Rw F'
*2. *R2 D' B U' R F' D' L2 B' L D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B Fw2 U' F' Rw2 B' U' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 U F U' Rw Uw2 L F Rw' F Rw Uw' Rw2 R' B Rw'
*3. *R' F' U' D2 R2 L' B2 U' B U2 R' B2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 R U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' F' D' Fw2 L' F2 U2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F B2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw U'
*4. *U' B2 L' D2 B R2 B R2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 B' R' U L B' Uw2 Rw2 U B Uw2 Rw2 D2 R2 B2 Rw2 D F2 U2 Rw' D' L' R F' B' Fw Uw L2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R2
*5. *F' R' F' U L' D2 B' L R2 F L2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 Rw2 F D' Rw2 B2 D Rw2 B D' B' Uw2 U' L' D' B Rw F2 Rw Fw U' Rw2 L2 D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Bw2 L' R Lw U' R2 L U2 F L Dw2 B Dw2 Lw2 D2 B F2 Rw Lw2 D' R2 U2 L Lw' Dw' U R' Dw2 Lw2 L Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 L2 Dw R2 Dw Bw L2 B2 F2 Uw2 B' L Rw2 U' D B' Fw F2 L2 F B' D' Uw Bw Dw2 D'
*2. *Dw Lw Uw Fw2 F' U Dw R L Bw2 U Rw' F2 Fw2 Rw' D' Bw2 B' Rw2 Uw' L D Dw' Rw' F' B2 D' B F' Fw' L' Lw' D2 Rw2 Uw' Dw2 B2 Lw' B Lw2 R Dw2 L B' Rw F' B' Rw Uw2 Rw' Lw' D' Bw Uw' Lw Uw L B2 R L
*3. *D2 Dw2 U Rw Lw' U' F2 Uw2 Lw B Dw' B2 Lw2 R' Bw Uw Dw Fw Lw' Uw2 Dw Fw Bw U2 B' Lw U2 Bw Uw2 Lw R' F U D L' R' F2 Rw D' Dw' Bw' L' F2 L' B Fw' U' Fw2 Lw F Fw' Lw D' B Lw B' Lw Bw2 U Dw
*4. *Rw' Dw' Bw2 R F R2 U F' U D L' B R' L2 F2 D U' Bw U2 Dw' B Uw' F R Bw' R F Uw R L' B Dw2 Rw2 B2 Uw B2 Lw' U' Lw2 U' Lw2 U' Fw' B L2 Uw Bw' B2 Rw' F Lw R Dw2 Bw' U2 Fw D B' Rw' D
*5. *Lw F2 U' R2 Fw2 Rw R L Bw2 Uw' Bw B' Fw' D' L' Uw Dw L2 Uw2 L' Uw' Rw R2 D U Fw B Rw' Lw2 Dw U2 Bw' B Dw2 B R L2 Lw' U2 Rw2 U2 L2 U2 L2 Rw' Fw L' U D2 Bw U Fw2 Bw2 R' Dw Lw' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Dw2 3Fw Bw 3Uw2 3Fw' F2 Lw2 R 3Uw' D' Lw Uw F Fw Dw' R2 Rw' L2 U' Bw' U Bw2 D' 3Rw F 3Fw R Dw 3Fw 3Uw' Bw2 L Uw2 Lw2 D' Fw B2 3Uw' D' Lw U 3Fw F 3Rw D' 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw2 B' D' U L B 3Fw2 Dw D' 3Rw Lw2 Dw2 3Uw Uw2 F2 D' F 3Uw2 R2 L2 3Uw' B2 D2 U' R' L' D2 Rw2 Dw 3Fw2 B 3Uw' Rw2
*2. *Dw U' B2 L' R' Dw' Bw 3Rw' R Lw Bw' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 U' Uw' Dw L' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw Rw U' Rw' 3Uw Rw2 R' D2 3Fw D2 Dw F2 R Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 Dw Fw2 Uw' L' U' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 D' R Uw U' F D2 3Uw2 3Fw Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw2 Rw U2 Bw' R' Fw' Dw' Fw2 D' Rw' D' Lw 3Fw' B' Uw2 Bw F Dw2 U2 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 B2 Uw'
*3. *3Rw' R U' F2 L2 Rw2 Dw 3Fw' U 3Fw F' Fw2 Uw R 3Uw2 Rw' U Bw2 Uw' R' 3Rw' U2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw' U2 L2 D2 Lw Dw F' Dw2 B2 Bw2 Uw L Rw R' Uw2 L Dw 3Uw2 3Rw' B2 L Lw2 Bw2 Lw U' Lw2 3Fw' Rw' Lw D 3Fw' B U Lw' R' Rw2 U2 3Fw Bw 3Uw2 D2 Uw' F D' Fw Rw' L 3Uw' 3Rw' L' F2 3Fw2 3Rw' B' 3Fw2 R
*4. *D' R 3Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 B2 D L' Fw2 Rw' U' F' 3Uw' Dw' B' Dw 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 Bw' R2 3Rw' U' 3Rw' L2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' F' Lw R Rw2 L B D2 U' Uw2 Lw2 3Uw Dw D R L2 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw L' U' 3Uw2 F Lw Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Fw Dw Rw2 3Rw' Bw F2 L2 3Rw' Lw' F' Rw2 3Fw 3Uw' F' 3Rw' Fw F 3Uw U' Uw2
*5. *3Fw Rw F2 Uw2 Dw U2 F L2 Fw' 3Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw' 3Rw2 D' F' Rw' 3Fw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' U2 3Fw' Rw' Uw 3Uw L2 Lw U B' U' 3Rw' R' F' 3Fw2 R' Fw 3Rw' 3Fw' U2 R' B' U2 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 U' F' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw' Uw D F' Dw2 U' D2 L' Lw' F2 3Rw 3Fw Uw' Bw U' Uw' Bw L B2 D2 3Fw2 3Rw' F Lw U Uw 3Fw' L F2 L

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3Bw Uw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Lw2 R 3Fw' Bw L2 F 3Uw' 3Lw' Uw2 Fw' R 3Bw2 Dw' B2 R 3Lw2 3Dw Uw Lw' L Uw' 3Uw U' Dw' Fw 3Bw L' 3Lw 3Dw' R2 Dw 3Rw' 3Uw Uw' Dw2 L' 3Fw Rw 3Bw2 3Fw2 D2 3Rw R2 B2 Rw' Fw L' F2 L Lw F D B Bw' Fw' 3Bw Lw2 Bw Fw 3Lw2 Lw' U' 3Dw' F L2 Rw' Bw2 3Bw 3Dw2 F2 Bw' Dw R' Bw2 Uw F' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Dw B Rw2 L 3Lw' Uw' Lw2 Dw D Uw2 3Bw' F' 3Lw Uw Bw' 3Fw R2
*2. *3Lw2 3Dw Uw' Fw Lw2 U' Rw2 B' Dw' R 3Bw Dw' 3Bw' Uw2 Dw' D Lw 3Bw2 Bw' U2 Dw2 3Bw2 Fw2 Lw D' Lw' 3Dw' U2 L2 D2 Lw2 B' Uw Fw Uw 3Fw2 Lw L' Uw B D' 3Rw 3Uw' Bw' 3Dw Fw2 3Lw2 3Uw U' D L2 Bw2 3Fw2 D2 U2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Uw2 B' R' Fw Uw2 3Dw' L2 D' Dw' U L 3Dw Lw 3Rw' U Dw' L Dw' 3Fw' R2 Uw' 3Uw2 Rw' Fw' 3Fw 3Dw R2 D' L' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 R U2 3Rw Lw Dw F' Dw' Rw2 3Lw 3Bw' Dw'
*3. *Dw' B' L' 3Dw Dw' D2 3Bw Fw F R Dw' Uw2 R' 3Dw' Bw2 L Lw Rw B' Dw' L2 Dw U' L2 3Lw' Uw2 3Bw2 R 3Uw2 3Dw2 Rw Dw2 Rw' 3Lw Dw2 Uw2 U F 3Uw R2 3Uw R' 3Rw' F2 3Uw Lw2 L 3Fw R' 3Fw2 F 3Bw R Dw2 Lw 3Lw2 L 3Uw R U' 3Bw' Lw2 3Dw2 Lw2 U2 Uw2 L' 3Rw 3Lw' Fw' Rw' 3Fw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 F' D2 R' Dw 3Lw' 3Dw' R' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Dw2 Lw 3Bw' 3Rw Lw2 3Bw Fw2 3Uw Uw2 Lw' F 3Dw2 3Fw L' 3Fw' D
*4. *U2 Fw2 U 3Bw 3Rw' U' 3Rw F' Dw2 Rw' Lw' Bw L' U' Bw L 3Uw2 Rw' Bw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 R2 U Fw2 Rw 3Lw2 B2 3Rw2 Bw 3Lw' 3Bw' R2 L2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Bw Fw' U Bw2 Fw Lw Bw2 B' 3Rw D 3Bw2 Lw2 3Rw Dw2 Rw' D' 3Fw2 F 3Dw 3Rw' R' U B2 F Lw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Rw L2 3Uw 3Fw Fw2 3Rw Rw' U' R Lw' U2 3Rw' Uw Rw 3Uw Uw2 3Fw' Rw 3Dw L Lw2 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Bw' Rw' Dw 3Rw' 3Fw L2 R' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Bw2 D
*5. *D' 3Lw2 Fw' L' 3Dw 3Rw' R 3Fw2 D 3Rw D' Fw' 3Dw D 3Bw' L R' Lw' 3Bw2 F L' R2 3Uw B' R' Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 L' 3Uw' Fw' Dw 3Dw2 Rw Bw2 Uw' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Bw Fw' D' B2 D2 Bw F' Lw2 3Lw2 3Fw' D2 3Rw B' L 3Uw2 3Rw' D L' Rw B' R 3Bw Uw2 F Uw 3Lw B2 3Bw Fw2 3Rw2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw U2 L2 F 3Dw' Lw2 Bw' 3Dw' U2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw F' Uw Bw' D2 U2 3Lw Uw D B' Bw' U Lw2 3Uw' L' R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F2 R U R' U' R2 U R' U
*2. *U' R2 U2 F U' R U R' F U' R2
*3. *U2 R' F U' R F' U2 F U' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' R2 B D2 U2 L R' D2 L' U2 L F L' R B D' B2 F2 Rw Uw
*2. *U' D2 R U2 R' D2 L D2 B2 L2 D L D L2 D F2 L' F U' Rw2
*3. *F' R' U F' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' F2 R2 L' D B D L' U2 L Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' U' L D2 R' U B' R L2 U' L2 R2 U D F2 R2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 D L' U D2 Fw2 U2 L' D U2 L2 Fw' B' L U' B L Uw Rw D' Fw D' Fw F Uw z' y'
*2. *B' F' R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R F' D' L2 U L' F R2 B2 D U' Uw2 L' Uw2 B Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 R U2 B F2 Uw' Rw2 D' Rw2 F' L' Rw Uw2 D' Fw B x2 y2
*3. *L' F' L' D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 D L2 B F L U D' R2 Uw2 Fw2 U F B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 U' B' Rw2 F R D2 Rw L D' F' B Fw D' Fw2 Rw' B' Uw2 Rw' x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D2 Lw Uw2 U' Lw' D2 R F Dw2 D Bw Lw B' L2 R' Dw L' Lw' B2 Dw' Uw' L2 Dw Fw2 Bw2 Dw Fw L' D' L2 U2 Bw2 Rw Bw2 B' R2 Lw2 F' D2 F' Fw Bw' R Lw2 Fw' B' Lw B' Rw' B2 Uw' Bw2 Fw D' Dw2 Bw Dw R' Uw' 3Uw
*2. *L2 F2 Uw' Rw2 L2 Dw2 F Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Bw Lw D U' Bw' F' Uw Lw2 Fw' Rw Fw Rw F L' R2 Lw' F D2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' L' Bw' R B Dw' Lw2 Fw B2 Dw Uw2 Rw F2 Fw' Bw' Dw' Fw2 B' R' Dw' Rw D2 Fw Rw' R' F2 Bw2 B' 3Rw
*3. *Fw' Lw' Dw2 F' L' Dw2 B2 Uw2 B Lw Fw2 F B' R D Dw F U' Fw' F D R Dw Bw' F Lw' Bw Lw' L2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 F' L D Rw2 D2 Lw2 Uw Rw Dw2 Uw' B2 F2 R' U2 Bw Rw2 F' Lw2 U Fw' F2 Uw' Lw Uw' B Lw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw' Lw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw L' D2 Lw F2 R2 Lw Rw2 Uw R2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' D' L' Bw2 Uw2 F2 U' R2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' Fw' Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 R Dw L2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 B Dw' Uw2 U' Fw D' Lw2 F2 Rw2 U Lw2 D2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw Rw' 3Rw Lw Dw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 B2 F2 U' L 3Uw2 L D Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 Bw Rw L2 Fw2 B2 Dw x2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw B' R 3Lw' L2 Rw 3Uw2 D Uw' B' 3Dw' R Dw 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw B2 3Dw' U 3Fw Uw2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Lw 3Uw 3Fw Bw2 L 3Bw2 R Uw 3Bw' 3Uw' L' Rw D 3Uw Lw2 B D' Dw2 Rw' Uw U' Dw Lw L' F 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw' R' D' B2 3Rw 3Uw2 R' Uw Fw Uw' Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 Dw 3Uw' Bw' 3Fw' R2 Rw2 Fw2 3Lw Bw Fw' B Lw' 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 L2 Lw2 D' U2 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 L2 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw R2 3Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw Rw' D 3Dw z y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 D F2 R' U R2 U2 L' B' D' Rw' Uw'
*2. *L U F2 D' B R L F D' R F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D Rw Uw2
*3. *F' B L D' B L2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F' D Rw2
*4. *R U B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 L' B' R B2 D' L B R' D2 L' U Rw' Uw'
*5. *L U2 L D2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 D L2 F' R' U' L R D2 B' D Rw Uw2
*6. *F R L' F2 D' L' F' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R B2 D' Fw Uw'
*7. *F2 R' F L2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 U' R D' B2 D F2 U2 R U2 Rw Uw
*8. *F' R B R2 L D2 R2 F' U L U2 D2 F2 R B2 L F2 B2 R' U2 Rw Uw'
*9. *D' R U2 F2 B2 L F U' R' L U2 L U2 F2 U2 L' F2 D' Fw' Uw
*10. *F' L2 D R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 L B D' B D L2 U Fw' Uw2
*11. *L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F' L' B F2 R2 B U2 B' U' R U2 B' Rw2
*12. *U L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U F' U' F' R2 F2 U B U' L' D Rw2 Uw'
*13. *B' F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L D' U2 R' U' B L' R2 Fw Uw'
*14. *F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 F R2 B F2 U' R' B' L2 D U' B U' Fw' Uw
*15. *B2 L' D2 F2 U' R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*16. *R' B R U R2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 U F' L2 R2 F D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw
*17. *R2 F2 R2 B D2 B R L2 U D B2 R D2 R2 B2 R U2 L' D' Rw2 Uw2
*18. *D R F L2 U L B' U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' U' Fw Uw'
*19. *L2 D' U R2 D2 L2 F2 L' R F' L' D' R2 D U' R2 B' U L2 Fw
*20. *D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R F' U' L U' R B2 U R2 B Rw
*21. *B D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L R' F2 B R F' R' F2 L' F D U' Rw2
*22. *R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R U2 B' U2 R F U2 F2 D F' L D Rw2 Uw
*23. *F2 L B' L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B2 L D L2 F2 R' D B2 L Fw' Uw'
*24. *L2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' R' B2 R F D' B' L D2 B2 D' L F2
*25. *L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 R' B F2 U B2 L' U F2 L U' R2 Fw Uw'
*26. *B' U2 F' L B2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 D' F' L D' L2 B D' F2 Rw2 Uw
*27. *U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' L F2 D' R2 U' L' D L B F2 R' Fw Uw2
*28. *U' D F' B' L D2 F R' B U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' D' F2 Uw2
*29. *D2 B' D' F D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F D B2 D' U F L Fw Uw'
*30. *U' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 L B' D2 U' B' F' D' U2 L F' U Rw Uw2
*31. *F' L F' U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L' F U' R B2 F' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*32. *B2 R F2 D2 R' B2 R U2 L B2 L' U R U2 B' F U F2 U2 R2 Fw'
*33. *L B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R D L2 F L B R F' U' L' U2 Rw Uw'
*34. *U' F' D L2 F' R U2 R F' D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 D L' U' Rw2
*35. *F R2 U' L' U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 U L B2 U L F' Uw
*36. *R2 F' D' L2 D F B' L' F' B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U D2 Rw Uw'
*37. *D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R U2 L D2 B L2 F D R' U L R' B' Uw
*38. *L U L2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 L F' R2 U R B2 L B2 D Rw2 Uw
*39. *B' D2 L' B R B U D R' D' L D2 R B2 R' D2 L D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*40. *L' D' L2 D2 B' U L' F L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 B2 Rw Uw
*41. *F2 L B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U B' D' R F' L2 B2 L B2 Rw Uw2
*42. *L F L B U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' B' L2 D2 U2 F2 L' D' Fw'
*43. *F' R2 F2 R L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D U' L D2 L' D F L U2 Rw' Uw
*44. *D' B2 R U' D' F U' R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R Fw'
*45. *L U' R' B U2 B L2 B2 R2 B2 D L' F' D2 R2 F' L' U' Rw' Uw'
*46. *D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' B' U F L2 R2 F2 R D2 B L2 F Rw' Uw'
*47. *D B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 R2 B' U' B2 U2 R F' U' R' F D
*48. *B' L B D2 R' F U' B' R L B' U D' F2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 Uw2
*49. *U L2 D U B2 D R2 F2 L2 R' F' R B' D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 Rw
*50. *R' U' B L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' L B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' Rw'
*51. *B' F' L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 U B2 L B L F U' L R D L' Fw' Uw
*52. *U' L2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U R' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw
*53. *D R' U2 R' U2 D F U R' U D B2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 B Rw Uw
*54. *R B L D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L' F R' D' L2 D F Rw
*55. *R' F' U F U' L' D U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 L' D B2 R' Uw'
*56. *B2 D L' B' R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' D L2 D U2 B L2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *F2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 F' D2 U' B2 F U R D U2 R' U L' D2 Rw' Uw2
*58. *R2 F' B' D R L U' R F' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' D2 F2 D L2 Fw Uw2
*59. *L2 B2 R L2 D2 F' R' D2 F L2 F' D' L2 B2 U F2 U D Rw Uw
*60. *U B2 R' U' B2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F U2 R F2 U' F L2 B2 Uw2
*61. *U' F U2 L R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D' B' L' B2 L' U F' D2 B Rw
*62. *B' D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 R D' L F2 U F' R2 D' Rw2
*63. *B U2 R F B' R' L' D B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 F L F Rw Uw'
*64. *R' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' U L2 U F' L2 D2 R D2 Fw Uw
*65. *U2 R' F2 U R' F D' F2 B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R' U2 B R
*66. *B' U L2 U' L D L' U R F2 R2 L2 B' L2 F B L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*67. *R' L2 F2 U F' L' B L' F2 L' U F2 U B2 U2 D R2 L2 U' Rw Uw'
*68. *R D R2 B D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F' L2 R2 U' R' F2 D Fw' Uw2
*69. *L2 F R F2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 R F R U2 L2 D R' U B Rw Uw2
*70. *B L' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 F U' B2 R F2 R D2 U L2 B Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R D' B' R U' L B' D L R2 U'
*2. *R' L' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' B' R B D' F2 B2 R2 F2 U
*3. *F2 R U L' F2 R D F2 R2 D' U2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2
*4. *B' L' B2 D R2 B D2 F' R2 F' R2 B L' R2 B' L B D U'
*5. *U' B R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' U B' L' B2 L' F' R' U2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D F2 L2 D2 R' L2 B' U2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 B
*2. *L' U F B L D R D F U' B R2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F'
*3. *R2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 F D2 R2 D L2 B F2 R' U' B' F' D U
*4. *U2 B2 R2 F R U B2 R' F' R' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 B2
*5. *D F' U2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 R B' R U' F2 L U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L D F U B L R' B2 F' L2 R2
*2. *B2 R F2 R' F2 R B2 L U2 L U' L D2 B D2 R2 F D
*3. *D L2 B' R L' U' F B U F2 R B2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R L F'
*4. *F' B D R' F' R' F D L' D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2
*5. *R D' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 B R2 B2 F' R B D' L' F2 D L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2 U F' R' B' D2 L' U B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' U2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 D' B' U' R B' R B D F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L' B' R2 B R2 D F U' B L' R D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U' F U2 F R U' R' U2
*3. *D' B' U' L2 U B R' B R2 F D2 B L2 U L D2 L
*4. *B' D' F L' B2 L' B2 R D B D' L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 D Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 L' B Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R D2 B2 Uw' U' D' R D2 Rw' B2 U2 Fw' Rw L

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 R2 F U R' F R2 F U'
*3. *D B' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R' B R B L2 F D L2 U2 B'
*4. *D L2 D' R2 F L2 B' U B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 L2 D L' F' Fw2 Rw2 F' R' B2 Rw2 B' D2 R' F L' B' Uw2 U' L2 R' Uw' U' R Fw Uw B F2 Uw2 Rw' D2
*5. *Rw2 Fw U' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw' Rw' Fw' B' L Dw Rw D' Fw B2 Uw' D2 Dw Bw' Dw2 D U' R' D' U Bw U' Bw2 Dw' F' U L2 Uw2 L' U' Bw B2 Fw2 D' U' L' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' L U2 Fw2 R F2 B' Lw2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R F U' F U' F U2 R' F U'
*3. *B' D L' F' B U' B' U' R B U R2 D' R2 L2 U' F
*4. *F2 U F2 R U2 L2 D R' D2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L Rw2 D B2 Uw2 R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 R U2 Fw B' L2 Fw Rw2 Uw' R D2 L2 F Uw B
*5. *Dw F2 B' Uw' R2 Bw' Lw' B' R2 Lw' Fw' Uw L' R Uw' Bw U' Uw D F Dw B2 Bw Rw' Bw2 Uw' F2 Dw' Lw' L Rw U' Uw Fw Bw' F2 Lw2 F2 Rw' Dw U' Fw Dw Bw2 R2 Rw2 F B D Lw Fw2 U' Fw D' B2 Uw' Bw D Lw' L2
*6. *L' Lw2 3Fw F Dw Rw2 R2 B 3Fw2 U Dw Fw' D Lw' Uw' Dw' Bw2 L B D 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw' Bw' U' D2 F' 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 R 3Fw' Dw' F' 3Fw' L 3Rw Dw Uw B R B' Bw' Uw' L Uw2 3Fw2 Lw R 3Uw' Bw' Uw2 R Lw' B' D 3Fw' Uw' R2 Rw Lw2 Fw F' Dw2 Rw Lw' 3Fw' U F Bw Uw2 D B 3Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F U2 F U' F R2 F2 U' F R2
*3. *B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F D F2 R D F2 R2 D B D' B
*4. *U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R F' D2 L2 B' D' B R D R' Uw2 R L' U' Fw2 D' Fw2 R B2 U' R Fw U2 R' F R Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw B2 D' U
*5. *Dw' L' R' F2 Rw2 D' Dw2 R2 Bw R2 D Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F B2 L2 B' Dw2 B2 F2 Dw2 F Lw' Rw2 L Fw Lw R Uw2 R2 D L R U2 Dw' L' U2 Fw Dw' D Bw' Rw2 L B' Uw Rw2 Dw2 Lw U F' U' B2 Fw Lw2 B R Lw' Uw' F
*6. *Fw D Lw2 L2 3Fw2 D' L D' Fw' Lw2 3Fw' B' F2 3Uw Dw' Uw' 3Rw R2 Fw' F' D' 3Rw2 3Fw L' 3Rw 3Uw' R' Dw F2 3Rw2 F' D' 3Fw F' Dw' 3Uw2 Bw B2 Uw' Bw' F' 3Uw' L F2 Rw U Bw2 U D2 R' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw' L2 F' L' 3Rw' Dw 3Rw D R Rw' U' Lw 3Uw' B 3Rw Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw R' Dw2 Uw D2 R' B Fw Lw2 B2
*7. *F' Bw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 L2 R2 3Uw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 3Uw2 Rw2 L' R' Fw2 L' U Dw2 3Lw Fw D' L Dw' D 3Lw' Rw2 F L2 Bw' 3Rw2 F 3Uw2 3Rw F L2 B' Rw2 L 3Fw2 Bw' Lw 3Dw 3Lw' 3Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Lw' R' Rw2 Dw R' 3Fw' Uw' U Rw2 Uw' Lw2 L 3Dw2 Bw' Fw' 3Dw F2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Lw' F2 3Rw' 3Uw Bw B' L2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 F' Dw2 B' L Uw2 B D' Fw' Lw2 3Uw2 D Bw B2 3Dw' L' 3Bw' Dw2 F

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR5- DL4+ UL2- U2- R4+ D5- L5- ALL3- y2 U2- R4- D4- L3+ ALL4- UL
*2. *UR1- DR4- DL2- UL3- U4- R2+ D0+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R5- D5- L4- ALL0+ UR UL
*3. *UR2+ DR6+ DL0+ UL3- U3- R1- D2- L4+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R3+ D6+ L5- ALL5- UR DL UL
*4. *UR4- DR1- DL3+ UL4- U1- R4+ D4- L4+ ALL3- y2 U4- R5- D2- L5+ ALL1+ UR DR UL
*5. *UR6+ DR6+ DL1- UL3- U2+ R4- D3- L5- ALL2- y2 U1- R0+ D2+ L1- ALL2-

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' B' L R' B U' L U' L B u' l b'
*2. *R' B' U' B L U' B' R' L' U L
*3. *U B U L U' B L' R L R B' u r
*4. *L U L B' U L U' L' U' B' R l' r
*5. *B U L U B U L' U' L' U' R l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (6,-3) / (5,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0)
*2. *(-5,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) /
*3. *(3,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0) / (-2,0)
*4. *(-3,2) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,-2)
*5. *(1,0) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,-2) / (3,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L U L U B R' U' B' U R'
*2. *U R B R L' B U' B U L' B
*3. *U L R' U B U L' B R' L U
*4. *B L U' L B' L' B L' R L B
*5. *U B L' U' R' B R B L B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 L' BL2 U BR' U flip U2' BL2' L' F2 BR2 R BL2 U2' BR2' U2 F' R2 U F2 R2' U2 F2' U2' R F2 U2
*2. *R flip U2' BR U' F2 R' BR2 U flip F2' BR' R2' BR' U' BR2 BL' L2 R U2 F' R' F' R U2 R2 U R F U'
*3. *R2 flip U' R2 U L' F R2' BR U flip R' L' U2' L' F2' L2 BR2 BL2' U' F R' U' F R2' F2' U R2' U F2 R
*4. *F2 flip U2 R2 BR' BL2 BR2 R2' U2' flip U L BR BL2 U2' R2 BL BR2' U2' F2 R F U R' F2 R F2 R2' U2 F2
*5. *R flip R F2' R2' BL2 BR2 U' BL L' flip U2 R2' L2' BL2 BR BL' L2' U' BL' U R' U F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U' R2 U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' U' R U' F' U' F' R2 U2 F
*3. *U2 L D B' R B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 B' D2 R' U L' F D2
*4. *D' R' L2 U' D2 B2 U2 B' R U2 L2 B L2 B U2 F' R2 D2 L' Uw2 R' U' Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 Fw' U D2 Fw' L2 Fw' Rw F Uw2 Fw' F L2 B
*5. *L Fw2 D' F' Dw' Fw Uw B F U Fw2 D' L' Uw Rw' F Uw Dw' D U2 B2 U D' R' Lw Uw' Dw' U2 D2 B' F' Rw Uw F' L2 F2 Fw2 L' Bw Rw' R2 D Lw' Rw' L' Uw' Fw2 F2 U' Lw2 Bw2 U' L' Uw Fw2 L2 B' D2 F Dw2
*OH. *R2 F2 U D L' D' F' U2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 B' R2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR1- DL6+ UL3+ U4- R3- D4- L2- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R1+ D5+ L4- ALL2+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R B U' L U' L R U' R U R' u r' b
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,-3)
*Skewb. *B L R U B' L' U R' U' B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' l L' l r' R f r f' L B' R B L' B' F' R'
*2. *F' f' l b f l' f' L' R B' F' R' B' F R' F' L'
*3. *L r' b l' L F' f l' L' B R' B R B' F L F
*4. *R F L b r f l L' R F L' B' L F L'
*5. *F' l' b B L' l f' L' F L R B' F' L' B' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L' R' Bw' R' Uw R B' Rw' U' L Uw' Bw Uw Rw' Lw' Uw Rw Bw' Uw Lw' l r' b
*2. *Lw' Uw' U' Bw Uw U' L Uw R B' Uw' Lw' Uw Bw' Uw Lw' Bw Rw Uw u' l r b
*3. *L' R' Lw Uw' R Bw' B Rw U L B Uw Rw' Bw Lw Rw' Uw Bw' Uw u' b
*4. *Uw U' Bw' L' Rw' U' Lw' B' Uw' R B Bw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw Uw' Bw Uw l r' b'
*5. *Lw' U R Lw U B Uw Lw L' B Rw Lw' Uw Rw' Lw Rw Bw' Rw' Uw' u

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L U R U L3 D R D R D L2 U R3 U L U R D L U L D2 R D L2 U3 R D R D2 R U L D L U2 R2 U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D L2 U R U L U R2 D R D2 L2 U2 R D2 L U2 R2 U L D2 R U L D2 L U2 R U R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L U R2 D L2 D R2 U L U R U L3 D R3 U L D2 L U2 R D3 L U3 L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L2 U R D2 L D R U L2 D R U3 L D3 R U3 L D2 R U R D L D R U R U2 L D2 R D L3 U R U R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R2 D2 L2 U2 R D R D R U2 L U L D3 R U R U L2 D2 L U R2 D R U2 L U R D L D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D L D F2 D2 R U' R' L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B' U B R' U2 B D2 B' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D B2 R' U2 F L2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 U' R' B' D R B' D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' D' F' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F U2 D' F D L' F R2 B' L F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 R2 U F2 U B2 D F' U2 B R D F2 U' L U B2 D' U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 L D' L2 B' D2 F' U2 L'
*2. *R D2 F R2 U2 F U2 L' B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L U R2
*3. *B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' D L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D B' L2 R F
*4. *D2 L D2 B2 R B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 B' D' L R B2 F U R F
*5. *L F' R2 U' F2 R' L U' L' B' R2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UB UR LB UL UB UR UL UB UL LB UB RF UR UF RB UB RB LF UF UR UL UF UB UR LF UF UL LF DR RB DF RF UF UL LB DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF UF+ LB+ RF UF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ UB+ UF- RB-2
*2. * UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UB LB RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UL UF UB UR UF RF RB UB UL LF UF LF UF UL UF UR RB LF UL DB DR DB DL LF DR DF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ DB+2 LB UL-2 LF+ DB+ UB-
*3. * UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UR UF UL LB RF UF UL UB RF UR RF UR RB LF UL UF UR UB RB UR UB RB UR UB LF UL UF UR DL DB DR DF DL LB UL DB DR DF DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR UF+ UL RF UF+2 DR DB-2 RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ LB+ LF RF+ UR+ RF+2 LF+2 DR+2 DF DR DF+ DR+
*4. * UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UB UR UB UL UF RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UB UR UF UL UB RF RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UL UF UR LF UL UB UR DF DL DR RF UF UL LB LF DF RF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ UF UR+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB+2 UB- DR+2 DF+ LF UL+ DF+
*5. * UF UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UB LB UL UB UR UL LB RF UF UL UB UR LB UB UL LB RB UR RB UR UB RB UB LF UL LF UL UF UR LF UF UL DB DL LB DR RB UR UB UL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL+ UB LF UL+ RB DF

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F' L' F L R L U' L' U L' B L BL L' BL' B' U' F R' U F L' U' F U' R' U' F BL B L R' F' D' U' BL'
*2. *L' U' L' U' L' U' BL' U' B' U B BL L U L' F' L' R F U R' F L' F' U' L U' F' BR D' B BL' L F B'
*3. *U L F R U R' U' F' U' B BL L BL' L' B' L U L R' L R' F' L F' R' L R U L' U' F B' L BL F' D L'
*4. *R F' D BR' D' BR R D' F D F R F' R' L F' U R' L R' F' R F U L' U' R' B R BL' BR' F' D B
*5. *U L U L' B BL' B' L U B BL' B' U L' R' F' L' F L R U R U F R U' R' L U' L' R' F U' BR BL D B F D' F' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2021)

Results for week 33: Congratulations to MLGCubez, michaelxfy, and Benyó!

*2x2x2*(125)
1.  1.19 Legomanz
2.  1.25 Findnf
3.  1.38 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.51 MLGCubez
5.  1.61 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.61 OriginalUsername
7.  1.72 Haribo
8.  1.82 Magdamini
9.  2.08 JChambers13
10.  2.09 Kedin drysdale
11.  2.26 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  2.41 Imran Rahman
13.  2.48 Waffles
14.  2.50 NathanaelCubes
15.  2.51 xtreme cuber2007
16.  2.55 JoXCuber
17.  2.61 Christopher Fandrich
18.  2.68 Luke Garrett
19.  2.77 Trig0n
20.  2.87 Lim Hung
21.  2.88 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  2.96 sean_cut4
22.  2.96 agradess2
24.  2.98 mihnea3000
25.  3.05 BraydenTheCuber
26.  3.09 Sjviray
27.  3.24 Benyó
28.  3.29 cuberkid10
29.  3.34 michaelxfy
30.  3.38 tyl3366
31.  3.42 BradenTheMagician
32.  3.46 Cale S
33.  3.50 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
34.  3.57 Liam Wadek
35.  3.62 KrokosB
36.  3.69 MCuber
37.  3.79 DGCubes
38.  3.80 Thecubingcuber347
38.  3.80 wearephamily1719
38.  3.80 Nuuk cuber
41.  3.87 Dream Cubing
42.  3.89 d2polld
42.  3.89 Ianwubby
42.  3.89 John_NOTgood
45.  3.90 Zagros
45.  3.90 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  3.96 Petro Leum
48.  3.97 colegemuth
49.  4.02 Fred Lang
50.  4.14 sigalig
51.  4.20 StrategySam
52.  4.22 FaLoL
53.  4.24 VIBE_ZT
54.  4.26 Jay Cubes
55.  4.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  4.36 MaksymilianMisiak
57.  4.43 trangium
58.  4.46 mrsniffles01
59.  4.58 Julio974
60.  4.69 MartinN13
61.  4.70 Cooki348
62.  4.75 abunickabhi
63.  4.78 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
64.  4.81 drpfisherman
65.  4.82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
65.  4.82 Chickenwingstew
67.  4.84 edcuberrules8473
68.  4.86 Caleb Rogers
69.  4.87 ichcubegerne
70.  4.97 Cubey_Tube
71.  4.98 Θperm
72.  4.99 Der Der
73.  5.02 riffch
74.  5.10 HD Truong Giang
75.  5.13 Bilbo7
76.  5.17 midnightcuberx
77.  5.23 theit07
78.  5.29 CubingCrazy
79.  5.55 duckyisepic
80.  5.60 anna4f
81.  5.67 Melvintnh327
82.  5.69 Galactic Duck
83.  5.74 PCCuber
84.  5.77 John Benwell
85.  5.90 vilkkuti25
86.  5.93 bobak
86.  5.93 MrLunarWolf
88.  5.95 White KB
89.  5.96 jkx9
90.  6.11 CaptainCuber
91.  6.15 GodCubing
92.  6.19 Li Xiang
93.  6.21 RyanSoh
94.  6.30 Emir Yusuf
95.  6.37 Lewis
96.  6.43 avodious
97.  6.58 cuberswoop
98.  6.63 nevinscph
99.  6.66 MarkA64
100.  6.68 theos
101.  6.69 TheEpicCuber
101.  6.69 Mike Hughey
103.  7.19 UPCHAN
104.  7.31 sporteisvogel
105.  7.56 Ski Catamount
106.  7.99 Flow 3x3
107.  8.15 cubingmom2
108.  8.26 Rubika-37-021204
109.  8.36 linus.sch
110.  8.45 Jrg
111.  8.72 GooesCuber
112.  9.01 One Wheel
113.  9.43 beaux_cuber
114.  10.12 Waiz
115.  10.78 Ajju
116.  10.79 thomas.sch
117.  11.48 Cuboy
118.  12.14 dylpickle123780
119.  13.08 Jacck
120.  15.45 MatsBergsten
121.  20.44 RubiksKing
122.  20.77 RAUNAK
123.  30.38 AvocadoCubez
124.  38.20 NoobMish15
125.  38.59 Itz_Presto


*3x3x3*(176)
1.  6.80 Luke Garrett
2.  7.67 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.77 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.84 riz3ndrr 
5.  7.90 Khairur Rachim
6.  8.11 Legomanz
7.  8.24 Haribo
8.  8.25 Lim Hung
8.  8.25 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  8.29 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
11.  8.32 Ty Y.
12.  8.43 cuberkid10
12.  8.43 MLGCubez
14.  8.56 Magdamini
15.  8.58 parkertrager
15.  8.58 NathanaelCubes
17.  8.79 Charles Jerome
18.  8.97 Liam Wadek
19.  9.02 BradenTheMagician
20.  9.12 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  9.14 abhijat
22.  9.21 FishyIshy
23.  9.24 Petro Leum
24.  9.30 JChambers13
25.  9.33 Cale S
26.  9.38 vishwasankarcubing
27.  9.42 agradess2
28.  9.50 xtreme cuber2007
29.  9.52 Sjviray
30.  9.55 sean_cut4
31.  9.67 Helmer Ewert
32.  9.70 Skewb_Cube
33.  9.77 BraydenTheCuber
34.  9.84 michaelxfy
35.  9.97 leomannen
36.  10.00 Findnf
36.  10.00 qaz
38.  10.26 mihnea3000
38.  10.26 DGCubes
40.  10.30 Davoda_IV
40.  10.30 KrokosB
42.  10.46 mrsniffles01
43.  10.49 Benyó
44.  10.55 wearephamily1719
45.  10.58 ichcubegerne
46.  10.59 Dream Cubing
47.  10.69 Boris McCoy
48.  10.70 PugCuber
49.  10.84 MartinN13
50.  10.98 Keenan Johnson
51.  11.07 JoXCuber
52.  11.12 Cooki348
53.  11.28 tyl3366
54.  11.31 Oli_H
55.  11.40 MCuber
55.  11.40 20luky3
57.  11.54 FaLoL
58.  11.61 Keroma12
59.  11.66 d2polld
60.  11.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61.  11.89 Fred Lang
62.  12.00 Brady
63.  12.03 PCCuber
64.  12.16 theit07
65.  12.17 sigalig
66.  12.18 Scrambled
67.  12.19 MaksymilianMisiak
68.  12.23 lumes2121
69.  12.25 Jay Cubes
70.  12.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
71.  12.35 Zagros
72.  12.43 Nuuk cuber
73.  12.48 CodingCuber
74.  12.52 Ianwubby
75.  12.58 abunickabhi
76.  12.63 HD Truong Giang
77.  12.80 John_NOTgood
78.  12.94 Antto Pitkänen
79.  12.97 Imran Rahman
80.  13.02 midnightcuberx
81.  13.04 Emir Yusuf
82.  13.22 pizzacrust
83.  13.25 Winfaza
84.  13.26 Julio974
85.  13.43 trangium
86.  13.45 bennettstouder
87.  13.67 ican97
88.  13.82 err0r
89.  13.89 White KB
90.  13.94 Der Der
91.  13.98 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
92.  14.07 Galactic Duck
93.  14.12 WoowyBaby
94.  14.15 revaldoah
94.  14.15 riffch
96.  14.23 vilkkuti25
97.  14.28 FlatMars
98.  14.42 Cubey_Tube
99.  14.56 xyzzy
99.  14.56 鄧南英
101.  14.70 drpfisherman
102.  14.75 Lvl9001Wizard
103.  14.96 GodCubing
104.  15.36 seungju choi
105.  15.50 chancet4488
106.  15.77 Kedin drysdale
107.  15.88 jkx9
108.  15.89 duckyisepic
109.  16.14 Waffles
110.  16.15 [email protected]
111.  16.26 nevinscph
112.  16.81 Li Xiang
113.  16.83 VIBE_ZT
114.  16.87 Chickenwingstew
115.  16.88 Thecubingcuber347
116.  16.92 Pfannkuchener
117.  17.02 John Benwell
118.  17.31 RyanSoh
119.  17.35 CaptainCuber
120.  17.61 LittleLumos
121.  17.71 MarkA64
122.  17.97 Bilbo7
123.  18.01 huypendragon
124.  18.05 Petri Krzywacki
125.  19.21 thatkid
126.  19.38 Θperm
127.  19.52 colegemuth
128.  19.79 anna4f
129.  19.80 bgcatfan
130.  19.95 CubeRed
131.  20.06 UnknownCanvas
132.  20.20 meiyou
133.  21.19 Jrg
134.  21.35 theos
135.  21.56 Mike Hughey
136.  21.86 Lux
137.  21.90 Caleb Rogers
138.  22.33 filmip
139.  22.46 Lewis
140.  22.77 pb_cuber
141.  22.99 One Wheel
142.  23.43 dylpickle123780
143.  23.47 edcuberrules8473
144.  23.86 zakikaz
145.  23.99 sporteisvogel
146.  24.46 MrLunarWolf
147.  24.61 cuberswoop
148.  24.99 Ski Catamount
149.  25.42 StrategySam
150.  25.61 Rubika-37-021204
151.  26.53 Sub30cuber
152.  26.54 avodious
153.  26.70 cubingmom2
154.  28.05 UPCHAN
155.  28.27 Flow 3x3
156.  28.28 Ajju
157.  30.79 Melvintnh327
158.  31.12 linus.sch
159.  31.86 Jacck
160.  32.80 Justplayingwithx
161.  34.57 alexh0yt
162.  35.08 MatsBergsten
163.  35.29 yeetamus
164.  35.40 thomas.sch
165.  36.37 GooesCuber
166.  36.65 shucrime
167.  36.73 beaux_cuber
168.  37.59 Waiz
169.  37.93 bobak
170.  39.12 GT8590
171.  39.36 RAUNAK
172.  46.64 RubiksKing
173.  1:10.44 Itz_Presto
174.  1:15.93 RadicalRick
175.  1:23.92 NoobMish15
176.  1:43.32 AvocadoCubez


*4x4x4*(89)
1.  29.94 cuberkid10
2.  30.25 Khairur Rachim
3.  30.67 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  31.67 MLGCubez
5.  33.22 Magdamini
6.  33.87 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  34.14 JoXCuber
8.  34.25 mihnea3000
9.  34.47 Haribo
10.  34.76 Dream Cubing
11.  35.25 Sjviray
12.  35.75 michaelxfy
13.  35.86 FaLoL
14.  36.62 abhijat
15.  37.03 Benyó
16.  37.40 Christopher Fandrich
17.  38.20 qaz
18.  38.64 MCuber
19.  38.91 Lim Hung
20.  38.95 BradenTheMagician
21.  39.64 20luky3
22.  40.53 ichcubegerne
23.  40.84 MartinN13
24.  41.04 Boris McCoy
25.  41.64 DGCubes
26.  42.75 agradess2
27.  42.95 colegemuth
28.  43.01 sean_cut4
29.  43.26 MaksymilianMisiak
30.  44.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  45.25 KrokosB
32.  46.19 sigalig
33.  47.10 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
34.  47.84 Ianwubby
35.  48.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  48.79 xyzzy
37.  48.88 wearephamily1719
38.  49.17 Cooki348
39.  49.33 pizzacrust
40.  49.46 BraydenTheCuber
41.  49.80 Emir Yusuf
42.  51.51 nevinscph
43.  52.18 Oli_H
44.  53.36 ican97
45.  53.63 abunickabhi
46.  54.75 PCCuber
47.  54.80 HD Truong Giang
48.  55.37 FishyIshy
49.  56.41 John Benwell
50.  56.81 VIBE_ZT
51.  57.66 Waffles
52.  57.71 Ali161102
53.  57.77 revaldoah
54.  58.56 xtreme cuber2007
55.  58.78 thatkid
56.  1:00.02 d2polld
57.  1:00.22 midnightcuberx
58.  1:01.07 vilkkuti25
59.  1:01.94 Winfaza
60.  1:03.17 Jay Cubes
61.  1:03.21 CaptainCuber
62.  1:03.61 dylpickle123780
63.  1:04.92 Cubey_Tube
64.  1:05.16 chancet4488
65.  1:07.46 One Wheel
66.  1:12.65 White KB
67.  1:14.27 Petri Krzywacki
68.  1:14.74 Lewis
69.  1:18.59 GodCubing
70.  1:20.73 theos
71.  1:20.90 Jrg
72.  1:21.62 duckyisepic
73.  1:21.80 Chickenwingstew
74.  1:24.63 Li Xiang
75.  1:31.84 Mike Hughey
76.  1:32.09 sporteisvogel
77.  1:35.79 MrLunarWolf
78.  1:36.98 Rubika-37-021204
79.  1:37.43 thomas.sch
80.  1:40.90 Jacck
81.  1:46.85 MarkA64
82.  1:47.86 jkx9
83.  1:48.72 UPCHAN
84.  2:09.80 MatsBergsten
85.  2:22.62 edcuberrules8473
86.  2:22.82 Melvintnh327
87.  DNF John_NOTgood
87.  DNF Bilbo7
87.  DNF RAUNAK


*5x5x5*(62)
1.  55.95 OriginalUsername
2.  57.07 Lim Hung
3.  1:01.21 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:01.98 MLGCubez
5.  1:02.03 cuberkid10
6.  1:04.17 turtwig
7.  1:04.25 FaLoL
8.  1:04.59 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:04.70 Dream Cubing
10.  1:05.64 michaelxfy
11.  1:08.49 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  1:10.25 mrsniffles01
13.  1:10.75 mihnea3000
14.  1:13.11 sigalig
15.  1:13.14 agradess2
16.  1:14.08 ichcubegerne
17.  1:15.93 KrokosB
18.  1:19.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:22.65 Keroma12
20.  1:23.43 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:24.23 nevinscph
22.  1:25.16 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:25.59 Sjviray
24.  1:25.95 MaksymilianMisiak
25.  1:26.07 abunickabhi
26.  1:27.43 sean_cut4
27.  1:30.21 leomannen
28.  1:32.24 xyzzy
29.  1:32.94 colegemuth
30.  1:33.41 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  1:35.43 Ianwubby
32.  1:40.78 Cooki348
33.  1:44.98 thatkid
34.  1:48.76 riffch
35.  1:49.42 ican97
36.  1:50.13 pizzacrust
37.  1:52.86 Ali161102
38.  1:53.81 CaptainCuber
39.  1:58.00 vilkkuti25
40.  2:08.56 Waffles
41.  2:09.89 Lewis
42.  2:09.91 dylpickle123780
43.  2:10.28 One Wheel
44.  2:16.90 Jrg
45.  2:18.63 theos
46.  2:27.83 Θperm
47.  2:34.24 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:36.92 Jacck
49.  2:39.95 MrLunarWolf
50.  2:41.64 sporteisvogel
51.  2:41.92 White KB
52.  2:53.05 Chickenwingstew
53.  2:54.59 thomas.sch
54.  3:05.39 Julio974
55.  3:36.67 Cubey_Tube
56.  3:39.95 Melvintnh327
57.  3:52.88 MatsBergsten
58.  DNF JoXCuber
58.  DNF MartinN13
58.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
58.  DNF Bilbo7
58.  DNF linus.sch


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:45.54 Lim Hung
2.  1:55.17 MLGCubez
3.  1:56.52 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:57.14 FaLoL
5.  1:58.63 michaelxfy
6.  1:59.33 ichcubegerne
7.  2:12.11 agradess2
8.  2:12.71 mrsniffles01
9.  2:17.28 Keroma12
10.  2:18.34 sigalig
11.  2:20.61 turtwig
12.  2:26.50 nevinscph
13.  2:30.42 xyzzy
14.  2:35.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
15.  2:36.00 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:37.46 abunickabhi
17.  2:38.02 colegemuth
18.  2:40.45 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  2:43.23 DGCubes
20.  3:31.57 Ianwubby
21.  3:38.59 dylpickle123780
22.  3:40.65 Cooki348
23.  3:50.84 One Wheel
24.  3:55.76 vilkkuti25
25.  4:17.93 Jrg
26.  4:24.81 Lewis
27.  4:29.04 theos
28.  4:36.12 White KB
29.  4:39.64 Rubika-37-021204
30.  5:12.38 thomas.sch
31.  5:24.42 sporteisvogel
32.  5:50.73 MrLunarWolf
33.  DNF pizzacrust
33.  DNF linus.sch
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:16.05 Lim Hung
2.  2:26.69 Dream Cubing
3.  2:42.28 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:48.56 ichcubegerne
5.  2:58.10 MLGCubez
6.  3:01.22 michaelxfy
7.  3:12.58 KrokosB
8.  3:36.63 nevinscph
9.  3:37.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  3:39.15 sigalig
11.  3:57.12 colegemuth
12.  4:02.14 DGCubes
13.  4:05.44 Liam Wadek
14.  4:11.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  4:15.85 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
16.  4:44.08 Ianwubby
17.  5:23.33 pizzacrust
18.  5:57.33 Cooki348
19.  6:06.91 dylpickle123780
20.  6:07.55 One Wheel
21.  6:27.60 Jrg
22.  6:48.73 Rubika-37-021204
23.  8:21.04 sporteisvogel
24.  8:27.61 thomas.sch
25.  DNF abunickabhi
25.  DNF filmip
25.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(35)
1.  3.23 Christopher Fandrich
2.  3.72 Khairur Rachim
3.  4.63 MLGCubez
3.  4.63 JoXCuber


Spoiler



5.  6.89 Benyó
6.  7.64 Haribo
7.  8.21 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  8.26 BradenTheMagician
9.  8.70 Waffles
10.  12.40 ichcubegerne
11.  13.15 Li Xiang
12.  13.23 sigalig
13.  16.05 agradess2
14.  16.46 sean_cut4
15.  17.04 michaelxfy
16.  18.57 abunickabhi
17.  23.14 Trig0n
18.  23.65 DGCubes
19.  24.43 nevinscph
20.  25.63 MatsBergsten
21.  26.58 Mike Hughey
22.  33.78 Cooki348
23.  34.25 HD Truong Giang
24.  37.90 Jacck
25.  45.05 theos
26.  49.53 Thecubingcuber347
27.  50.14 riffch
28.  54.35 Cubey_Tube
29.  58.13 thomas.sch
30.  1:03.86 Melvintnh327
31.  1:04.07 White KB
32.  1:04.45 RyanSoh
33.  1:12.22 vilkkuti25
34.  1:39.28 linus.sch
35.  2:11.87 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  19.68 sigalig
2.  28.50 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  36.65 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  39.40 seungju choi
5.  46.59 Benyó
6.  48.50 MLGCubez
7.  49.88 Helmer Ewert
8.  56.81 Ali161102
9.  1:03.30 Lim Hung
10.  1:08.74 thatkid
11.  1:08.97 HD Truong Giang
12.  1:12.31 nevinscph
13.  1:15.53 MatsBergsten
14.  1:31.30 Khairur Rachim
15.  1:33.33 revaldoah
16.  1:35.26 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:44.72 DGCubes
18.  1:54.31 michaelxfy
19.  1:58.02 Li Xiang
20.  1:58.82 Cooki348
21.  2:12.47 filmip
22.  2:24.93 Jacck
23.  2:34.24 d2polld
24.  2:56.32 Waffles
25.  2:56.77 RyanSoh
26.  3:07.02 theos
27.  7:09.57 thomas.sch
28.  11:41.64 sporteisvogel
29.  DNF abunickabhi
29.  DNF ican97
29.  DNF 鄧南英


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:38.96 sigalig
2.  1:55.54 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:10.60 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3:36.35 Keroma12
5.  4:06.11 abunickabhi
6.  4:35.36 nevinscph
7.  4:37.78 seungju choi
8.  7:21.08 Jacck
9.  8:16.84 MatsBergsten
10.  DNF Waffles
10.  DNF Ali161102
10.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:21.18 sigalig
2.  5:01.93 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  9:25.02 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  15:39.59 Jacck
5.  16:46.80 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF Keroma12
6.  DNF abunickabhi
6.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  65:16.40 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  33/36 58:03 Keroma12
2.  11/11 8:23 sigalig
3.  5/6 24 HD Truong Giang


Spoiler



4.  4/5 31:14 theos
5.  2/2 2:07 abunickabhi
6.  3/4 10:49 nevinscph
7.  3/4 19:17 Jacck
8.  2/2 20:00 thomas.sch
9.  7/19 48:05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  0/2 8:24 riffch
9.  0/2 6:19 filmip


*3x3x3 one-handed*(88)
1.  10.10 riz3ndrr 
2.  10.37 Luke Garrett
3.  10.79 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  11.82 Petro Leum
5.  12.08 Khairur Rachim
6.  12.09 Magdamini
7.  12.16 OriginalUsername
8.  12.30 NathanaelCubes
9.  12.73 parkertrager
9.  12.73 Elo13
11.  13.60 Dream Cubing
12.  13.69 MLGCubez
13.  15.03 Lim Hung
14.  15.28 Charles Jerome
15.  15.76 ichcubegerne
16.  16.23 mihnea3000
17.  16.95 michaelxfy
18.  17.48 MCuber
19.  17.79 Helmer Ewert
20.  17.83 cuberkid10
21.  18.60 Christopher Fandrich
22.  18.66 BraydenTheCuber
23.  18.68 BradenTheMagician
24.  18.81 sean_cut4
25.  18.87 abunickabhi
26.  19.15 leomannen
27.  19.25 DGCubes
28.  19.61 Benyó
29.  19.69 Boris McCoy
30.  19.97 MartinN13
31.  20.29 midnightcuberx
32.  21.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  21.18 KrokosB
34.  21.38 xyzzy
35.  21.51 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  21.81 ican97
37.  21.95 PugCuber
38.  22.04 agradess2
39.  22.43 Antto Pitkänen
39.  22.43 PCCuber
41.  22.44 revaldoah
42.  22.84 xtreme cuber2007
43.  22.87 Sjviray
44.  23.40 drpfisherman
45.  23.42 Davoda_IV
46.  24.18 JoXCuber
47.  24.77 MaksymilianMisiak
48.  25.09 sigalig
49.  26.23 鄧南英
50.  26.46 d2polld
51.  26.71 Haribo
52.  27.40 GodCubing
53.  27.78 RyanSoh
54.  27.93 Waffles
55.  28.76 Jay Cubes
56.  29.31 John_NOTgood
57.  30.15 WoowyBaby
58.  31.31 riffch
59.  31.42 VIBE_ZT
60.  31.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
61.  31.85 Ianwubby
62.  32.10 Emir Yusuf
63.  32.22 Winfaza
64.  32.43 HD Truong Giang
65.  33.35 nevinscph
66.  36.51 Galactic Duck
67.  38.24 vilkkuti25
68.  38.65 Cubey_Tube
69.  39.66 Li Xiang
70.  39.72 chancet4488
71.  39.77 White KB
72.  40.22 LittleLumos
73.  40.95 Thecubingcuber347
74.  42.95 Kedin drysdale
75.  44.20 jkx9
76.  45.60 Mike Hughey
77.  50.05 bgcatfan
78.  50.17 sporteisvogel
79.  1:02.01 Jacck
80.  1:05.67 Rubika-37-021204
81.  1:06.45 thomas.sch
82.  1:09.64 Chickenwingstew
83.  1:14.98 theos
84.  1:27.18 Ajju
85.  2:04.61 MatsBergsten
86.  DNF bennettstouder
86.  DNF Bilbo7
86.  DNF linus.sch


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  35.56 Elo13
2.  1:51.57 Li Xiang

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  37.05 ichcubegerne
2.  41.29 DGCubes
3.  42.63 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  1:03.09 BradenTheMagician
5.  1:26.16 Li Xiang
6.  1:30.54 Haribo
7.  1:36.14 CaptainCuber
8.  1:47.19 Jacck
9.  2:05.34 theos
10.  2:19.86 riffch
11.  2:41.96 linus.sch
12.  DNF MartinN13
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  29.33 (30, 34, 24) Benyó
2.  32.33 (33, 34, 30) TaliwangCube
3.  43.67 (35, 40, 56) Θperm


Spoiler



4.  64.33 (61, 67, 65) prakhar_gupta
5.  DNF (DNF, 29, 34) theos
5.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) filmip
5.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) cuberswoop


*2-3-4 Relay*(50)
1.  40.09 cuberkid10
2.  42.74 Haribo
3.  45.21 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  49.30 Christopher Fandrich
5.  51.05 Lim Hung
6.  52.29 michaelxfy
7.  53.96 Benyó
8.  54.10 ichcubegerne
9.  54.57 BradenTheMagician
10.  56.09 sigalig
11.  56.32 DGCubes
12.  57.61 Sjviray
13.  59.30 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  59.34 MartinN13
15.  59.73 abunickabhi
16.  1:05.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  1:06.21 John_NOTgood
18.  1:06.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:09.86 Ianwubby
20.  1:10.30 Antto Pitkänen
21.  1:12.01 wearephamily1719
22.  1:12.46 HD Truong Giang
23.  1:13.55 midnightcuberx
24.  1:15.93 Cooki348
25.  1:16.25 nevinscph
26.  1:16.75 colegemuth
27.  1:17.85 xtreme cuber2007
28.  1:18.62 PCCuber
29.  1:20.75 CaptainCuber
30.  1:21.22 vilkkuti25
31.  1:22.04 Waffles
32.  1:24.17 White KB
33.  1:24.93 Cubey_Tube
34.  1:31.30 duckyisepic
35.  1:32.80 riffch
36.  1:36.63 dylpickle123780
37.  1:40.95 Li Xiang
38.  1:56.21 Lewis
39.  1:58.92 Chickenwingstew
40.  1:59.17 theos
41.  1:59.71 Jrg
42.  2:02.13 Thecubingcuber347
43.  2:06.35 MrLunarWolf
44.  2:38.72 Jacck
45.  2:40.20 UPCHAN
46.  2:42.88 linus.sch
47.  2:47.03 edcuberrules8473
48.  2:57.64 jkx9
49.  3:12.52 Melvintnh327
50.  3:49.48 Ajju


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:45.27 cuberkid10
2.  1:47.19 MLGCubez
3.  1:51.17 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:53.81 Benyó
5.  1:58.23 ichcubegerne
6.  2:01.15 michaelxfy
7.  2:08.94 sigalig
8.  2:10.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
9.  2:13.74 mihnea3000
10.  2:26.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  2:26.83 abunickabhi
12.  2:29.95 Sjviray
13.  2:30.68 colegemuth
14.  2:32.03 nevinscph
15.  3:01.72 riffch
16.  3:01.75 Cooki348
17.  3:09.45 Ali161102
18.  3:25.03 CaptainCuber
19.  3:28.16 vilkkuti25
20.  3:31.92 Waffles
21.  4:19.64 Lewis
22.  4:23.25 MrLunarWolf
23.  4:26.33 dylpickle123780
24.  4:31.28 Jrg
25.  4:35.24 Chickenwingstew
26.  5:06.85 White KB
27.  5:11.54 theos
28.  5:15.23 Cubey_Tube
29.  5:41.23 Jacck
30.  6:18.74 linus.sch


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:44.10 Lim Hung
2.  3:48.33 Benyó
3.  3:52.18 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:04.03 michaelxfy
5.  4:22.81 sigalig
6.  5:11.34 Aleksandar Dukleski
7.  5:13.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:20.82 nevinscph
9.  5:31.68 colegemuth
10.  6:21.75 abunickabhi
11.  6:41.10 Cooki348
12.  7:21.97 CaptainCuber
13.  8:04.62 dylpickle123780
14.  8:19.39 vilkkuti25
15.  8:22.27 Lewis
16.  8:40.32 theos
17.  9:18.80 Jrg
18.  10:02.19 MrLunarWolf
19.  10:02.85 White KB
20.  11:11.99 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:05.25 Lim Hung
2.  6:38.47 Benyó
3.  6:54.71 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:24.91 michaelxfy
5.  8:27.94 nevinscph
6.  8:47.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  8:49.63 sigalig
8.  9:12.85 colegemuth
9.  9:23.17 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  9:56.76 abunickabhi
11.  13:35.31 Cooki348
12.  13:40.92 vilkkuti25
13.  14:16.39 One Wheel
14.  14:19.93 dylpickle123780
15.  17:22.37 Jrg
16.  17:32.07 theos
17.  18:06.76 Rubika-37-021204
18.  20:03.12 err0r


*Clock*(39)
1.  4.27 JChambers13
2.  4.38 MartinN13
3.  4.69 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  5.07 Josh_
5.  5.43 michaelxfy
6.  5.48 Oli_H
7.  5.79 Carter Cubes
8.  5.80 Liam Wadek
9.  5.85 MLGCubez
10.  6.19 vishwasankarcubing
11.  6.55 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  6.55 Christopher Fandrich
13.  6.75 riz3ndrr 
14.  7.21 Mattia Pasquini
15.  7.47 ImmolatedMarmoset
16.  7.62 Lim Hung
17.  8.27 BradenTheMagician
18.  8.44 OriginalUsername
19.  8.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  8.95 Li Xiang
21.  9.00 mrsniffles01
22.  9.79 revaldoah
23.  10.47 mihnea3000
24.  10.48 ichcubegerne
25.  11.01 sean_cut4
26.  11.89 wearephamily1719
27.  12.20 sigalig
28.  12.41 Benyó
29.  13.24 cubingmom2
30.  15.28 Waffles
31.  16.44 Julio974
32.  18.02 MrLunarWolf
33.  18.20 Jacck
34.  19.84 nevinscph
35.  20.00 vilkkuti25
36.  20.36 abunickabhi
37.  23.47 sporteisvogel
38.  34.06 Melvintnh327
39.  DNF Magdamini


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  43.07 KrokosB
2.  47.19 Khairur Rachim
3.  47.57 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  49.51 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  51.66 abhijat
6.  52.27 michaelxfy
7.  57.87 Lim Hung
8.  1:02.66 Shadowjockey
9.  1:06.81 ichcubegerne
10.  1:07.68 DGCubes
11.  1:07.91 Boris McCoy
12.  1:08.39 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  1:09.48 Dream Cubing
14.  1:09.58 Benyó
15.  1:10.33 Cooki348
16.  1:17.20 sean_cut4
17.  1:17.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  1:19.38 mihnea3000
19.  1:22.79 colegemuth
20.  1:40.86 ImmolatedMarmoset
21.  1:42.15 midnightcuberx
22.  1:49.09 nevinscph
23.  2:01.88 d2polld
24.  2:09.58 Waffles
25.  2:11.26 Lewis
26.  2:16.59 Cubey_Tube
27.  2:41.91 One Wheel
28.  2:46.48 theos
29.  2:56.29 White KB
30.  3:17.98 sporteisvogel
31.  3:26.14 Chickenwingstew
32.  3:46.67 thomas.sch
33.  DNF MartinN13
33.  DNF Bilbo7
33.  DNF abunickabhi
33.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(75)
1.  1.84 parkertrager
2.  2.25 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.65 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.95 OriginalUsername
5.  3.08 Magdamini
6.  3.49 Cooki348
7.  3.57 DGCubes
8.  3.59 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  3.86 michaelxfy
10.  3.93 riz3ndrr 
11.  3.98 MartinN13
12.  4.00 BradenTheMagician
13.  4.09 JChambers13
13.  4.09 Trig0n
15.  4.16 Zagros
16.  4.28 Christopher Fandrich
17.  4.57 VIBE_ZT
18.  4.87 sean_cut4
19.  4.94 cuberkid10
20.  5.12 Haribo
21.  5.14 CodingCuber
22.  5.15 Boris McCoy
23.  5.35 MCuber
24.  5.43 Emir Yusuf
25.  5.44 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
26.  5.61 NathanaelCubes
27.  5.75 ichcubegerne
28.  5.86 Liam Wadek
29.  5.90 Antto Pitkänen
30.  5.92 Benyó
31.  5.93 mihnea3000
32.  6.13 Waffles
33.  6.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  6.28 wearephamily1719
35.  6.38 Nuuk cuber
36.  6.41 Li Xiang
37.  6.50 CaptainCuber
38.  6.62 KrokosB
39.  6.66 Sjviray
40.  6.82 Lewis
41.  6.91 midnightcuberx
42.  6.96 agradess2
43.  6.98 riffch
44.  7.55 MaksymilianMisiak
45.  7.72 theos
46.  7.86 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  7.91 vilkkuti25
48.  8.32 Mike Hughey
49.  8.35 d2polld
50.  8.93 abunickabhi
51.  9.46 Melvintnh327
52.  9.88 sigalig
53.  10.26 Ski Catamount
54.  10.27 Waiz
55.  10.34 anna4f
56.  10.84 White KB
57.  11.20 Cubey_Tube
58.  11.25 cubingmom2
59.  11.44 bobak
60.  12.90 Jacck
61.  12.97 nevinscph
62.  13.32 UPCHAN
63.  13.41 sporteisvogel
64.  13.75 linus.sch
65.  14.48 Ajju
66.  14.55 Chickenwingstew
67.  14.76 Rubika-37-021204
68.  15.09 MrLunarWolf
69.  15.93 Itz_Presto
70.  16.76 cuberswoop
71.  19.81 MarkA64
71.  19.81 GT8590
73.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
73.  DNF RAUNAK
73.  DNF AvocadoCubez


*Square-1*(55)
1.  5.60 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.03 MLGCubez
3.  8.40 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.84 Cale S
5.  9.97 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  10.72 Ty Y.
7.  10.77 Boris McCoy
8.  11.12 BradenTheMagician
9.  11.26 Magdamini
10.  11.61 OriginalUsername
11.  11.76 Lim Hung
12.  12.67 Haribo
13.  12.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  12.73 BraydenTheCuber
14.  12.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  13.68 michaelxfy
17.  13.77 cuberkid10
18.  14.48 sigalig
19.  14.54 MCuber
20.  14.99 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  15.40 ichcubegerne
22.  15.77 Thom S.
23.  16.35 tyl3366
24.  17.12 Antto Pitkänen
25.  17.56 Benyó
26.  18.18 John_NOTgood
27.  18.76 DGCubes
28.  19.19 sean_cut4
29.  19.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  20.12 wearephamily1719
31.  20.38 dosiwa
32.  20.64 VIBE_ZT
33.  22.18 MartinN13
34.  22.27 KrokosB
35.  23.03 agradess2
36.  23.17 qaz
37.  23.31 PCCuber
38.  24.52 Trig0n
39.  25.00 midnightcuberx
40.  26.53 pizzacrust
41.  31.08 MrLunarWolf
42.  37.88 Lewis
43.  41.36 Mike Hughey
44.  43.30 CubingCrazy
45.  43.35 Galactic Duck
46.  47.70 Li Xiang
47.  48.22 nevinscph
48.  50.90 White KB
49.  52.93 filmip
50.  55.36 sporteisvogel
51.  1:06.03 Jacck
52.  1:10.26 CaptainCuber
53.  1:11.33 Melvintnh327
54.  1:48.29 Cubey_Tube
55.  DNF abunickabhi


*Skewb*(63)
1.  2.28 Legomanz
2.  2.66 Ty Y.
3.  3.14 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3.30 OriginalUsername
5.  3.83 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.96 HD Truong Giang
7.  3.98 Magdamini
8.  4.10 VIBE_ZT
9.  4.35 michaelxfy
10.  4.38 BradenTheMagician
10.  4.38 sean_cut4
12.  4.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  4.46 d2polld
14.  4.82 JChambers13
15.  4.88 mihnea3000
16.  4.90 Antto Pitkänen
17.  5.12 Julio974
18.  5.20 mrsniffles01
19.  5.22 MartinN13
20.  5.28 Trig0n
21.  5.34 DGCubes
22.  5.41 Emir Yusuf
23.  5.43 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  5.56 Liam Wadek
25.  5.78 ichcubegerne
26.  5.80 KrokosB
27.  6.01 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  6.06 Lim Hung
29.  6.37 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
30.  6.49 Haribo
31.  6.63 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
32.  6.81 Zagros
33.  6.91 Christopher Fandrich
34.  7.16 cuberkid10
35.  7.30 Li Xiang
36.  7.58 MrLunarWolf
37.  7.63 Waffles
38.  7.72 midnightcuberx
39.  7.99 sigalig
40.  8.02 Benyó
41.  8.19 riffch
42.  8.58 abunickabhi
43.  8.59 John_NOTgood
44.  9.40 agradess2
45.  9.68 Nuuk cuber
46.  9.82 Cubey_Tube
47.  10.06 Thecubingcuber347
48.  10.30 Melvintnh327
49.  10.62 vilkkuti25
50.  10.67 Θperm
51.  10.76 theos
52.  11.66 bobak
53.  11.97 Mike Hughey
54.  12.84 CaptainCuber
55.  13.35 nevinscph
56.  14.98 White KB
57.  15.19 Lewis
58.  15.79 Jacck
59.  18.75 linus.sch
60.  22.54 cubingmom2
61.  23.76 sporteisvogel
62.  30.43 Ajju
63.  55.21 RubiksKing


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  25.56 DGCubes
2.  26.76 BradenTheMagician
3.  31.39 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.50 Magdamini
5.  37.61 agradess2
6.  39.12 Nuuk cuber
7.  54.07 Lewis
8.  1:29.23 thomas.sch
9.  1:32.49 linus.sch


*Mini Guildford*(7)
1.  3:18.71 MLGCubez
2.  4:10.27 michaelxfy
3.  4:26.41 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:47.41 Benyó
5.  4:53.39 sean_cut4
6.  6:46.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  10:03.52 vilkkuti25


*Redi Cube*(11)
1.  6.45 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  12.92 DGCubes
3.  14.45 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  17.46 VIBE_ZT
5.  21.43 theos
6.  30.07 linus.sch
7.  30.49 Thom S.
8.  31.42 Lewis
9.  33.41 Rubika-37-021204
10.  35.85 Jacck
11.  37.20 Mike Hughey


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  20.83 DGCubes
2.  39.01 VIBE_ZT
3.  41.22 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  58.09 Thecubingcuber347
5.  1:05.62 Lewis
6.  1:18.29 One Wheel
7.  1:20.50 Jacck
8.  1:39.95 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  15.90 Li Xiang
2.  20.29 ichcubegerne
3.  21.02 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  31.58 Melvintnh327
5.  37.58 linus.sch


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  44.89 Benyó
2.  49.43 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  54.94 TaliwangCube


Spoiler



4.  55.73 WoowyBaby
5.  63.15 Jacck
6.  68.71 prakhar_gupta


*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  14.51 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.40 ichcubegerne
3.  1:04.38 Lewis


Spoiler



4.  1:33.88 jkx9
5.  1:42.86 Melvintnh327
6.  1:51.34 thomas.sch
7.  1:56.09 linus.sch
8.  2:18.37 GooesCuber
9.  DNF RAUNAK


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:04.78 DGCubes
2.  6:55.42 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  18.62 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.21 cuberkid10
3.  25.57 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  31.38 edd_dib
5.  41.85 Kit Clement
6.  2:38.09 One Wheel
7.  2:42.29 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(200)
1.  1028 MLGCubez
2.  943 michaelxfy
3.  899 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  880 Lim Hung
5.  867 ichcubegerne
6.  803 sigalig
7.  790 BradenTheMagician
8.  753 OriginalUsername
9.  740 DGCubes
10.  726 cuberkid10
11.  713 Christopher Fandrich
12.  671 Magdamini
13.  661 Haribo
14.  657 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  656 sean_cut4
16.  642 Khairur Rachim
17.  629 mihnea3000
18.  593 abunickabhi
19.  587 agradess2
20.  584 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  580 KrokosB
22.  576 MartinN13
23.  569 nevinscph
24.  564 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  535 Cooki348
26.  533 Sjviray
27.  507 Dream Cubing
28.  493 Waffles
29.  469 MaksymilianMisiak
30.  464 MCuber
31.  433 JChambers13
32.  424 mrsniffles01
33.  422 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
33.  422 JoXCuber
35.  421 BraydenTheCuber
36.  415 NathanaelCubes
37.  406 Boris McCoy
38.  405 d2polld
39.  404 Liam Wadek
39.  404 wearephamily1719
41.  396 HD Truong Giang
42.  395 Ianwubby
43.  390 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
43.  390 colegemuth
45.  389 VIBE_ZT
46.  387 midnightcuberx
47.  382 xtreme cuber2007
48.  380 Luke Garrett
49.  379 FaLoL
50.  376 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  376 Charles Jerome
52.  366 Legomanz
53.  365 riz3ndrr 
53.  365 vilkkuti25
55.  350 Li Xiang
56.  333 riffch
57.  332 Antto Pitkänen
58.  328 Cale S
58.  328 theos
60.  327 Petro Leum
61.  326 parkertrager
62.  324 John_NOTgood
63.  315 Emir Yusuf
64.  313 White KB
65.  311 PCCuber
66.  310 Cubey_Tube
67.  306 Keroma12
68.  292 Lewis
69.  289 Zagros
70.  287 CaptainCuber
70.  287 Ty Y.
72.  275 abhijat
73.  270 Findnf
74.  267 xyzzy
75.  266 Nuuk cuber
76.  265 Trig0n
77.  262 tyl3366
78.  260 Logan2017DAYR01
79.  257 Jay Cubes
80.  256 Helmer Ewert
81.  253 leomannen
82.  252 Jacck
83.  244 qaz
84.  240 ican97
85.  239 Julio974
86.  232 pizzacrust
87.  229 Thecubingcuber347
88.  227 MrLunarWolf
89.  224 revaldoah
90.  221 Chickenwingstew
91.  217 Imran Rahman
92.  213 Oli_H
93.  211 Kedin drysdale
94.  204 FishyIshy
95.  198 Fred Lang
96.  197 sporteisvogel
96.  197 20luky3
98.  193 dylpickle123780
99.  192 drpfisherman
100.  191 Mike Hughey
101.  188 Davoda_IV
101.  188 PugCuber
103.  186 vishwasankarcubing
104.  185 MatsBergsten
105.  182 Jrg
106.  181 One Wheel
107.  180 GodCubing
108.  176 Galactic Duck
109.  174 Melvintnh327
110.  170 Rubika-37-021204
111.  167 theit07
112.  166 trangium
113.  165 Θperm
114.  164 CodingCuber
115.  162 duckyisepic
115.  162 Winfaza
117.  161 RyanSoh
117.  161 thatkid
119.  156 jkx9
120.  155 thomas.sch
121.  152 John Benwell
122.  148 Skewb_Cube
123.  147 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
124.  146 Der Der
125.  137 Bilbo7
126.  133 WoowyBaby
127.  131 鄧南英
128.  130 Keenan Johnson
129.  129 seungju choi
130.  128 chancet4488
130.  128 linus.sch
132.  124 Ali161102
133.  123 anna4f
134.  118 Brady
135.  114 Scrambled
136.  113 edcuberrules8473
137.  112 lumes2121
138.  108 MarkA64
138.  108 StrategySam
140.  103 Caleb Rogers
141.  101 bennettstouder
141.  101 filmip
143.  98 err0r
144.  93 turtwig
145.  89 Elo13
146.  87 cubingmom2
147.  86 UPCHAN
147.  86 bobak
149.  83 cuberswoop
149.  83 Petri Krzywacki
149.  83 FlatMars
152.  81 LittleLumos
153.  80 Ski Catamount
154.  78 Lvl9001Wizard
155.  76 Vlad Hordiienko
156.  70 [email protected]
157.  67 bgcatfan
158.  66 CubingCrazy
158.  66 Ajju
160.  64 Pfannkuchener
161.  60 avodious
162.  57 huypendragon
163.  50 Waiz
163.  50 TipsterTrickster 
163.  50 CubeRed
166.  49 UnknownCanvas
167.  48 ImmolatedMarmoset
167.  48 meiyou
169.  47 Flow 3x3
170.  46 Thom S.
171.  44 Lux
172.  40 pb_cuber
173.  38 Josh_
174.  37 GooesCuber
175.  36 zakikaz
176.  35 Carter Cubes
177.  33 Shadowjockey
178.  29 dosiwa
178.  29 Sub30cuber
180.  28 RAUNAK
180.  28 Mattia Pasquini
180.  28 beaux_cuber
180.  28 TaliwangCube
184.  27 TheEpicCuber
185.  23 prakhar_gupta
186.  20 Justplayingwithx
187.  19 alexh0yt
187.  19 Itz_Presto
189.  18 RubiksKing
190.  17 yeetamus
191.  16 GT8590
192.  14 shucrime
192.  14 Chris Van Der Brink
194.  12 OriEy
194.  12 AvocadoCubez
196.  11 Cuboy
197.  9 NoobMish15
198.  8 edd_dib
199.  7 Kit Clement
200.  6 RadicalRick


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2021)

200 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 101!

That means our winner this week is *Davoda_IV!* Congratulations!!


----------

